

Ask News.YC: What are you doing this saturday night? - rokhayakebe

off course i mean if you  want to take a break from coding like crazy or marketing your hot startup. i am debating between reading "the big switch from Edison...." and chasing women ( really hard for an introvert)
======
kyro
I'm probably going to ask people unnecessary questions, then count my peanuts
throughout the night.

~~~
eru
Ah, peanuts. They are always dividing and multiplying. Can't wait to count
mine.

------
rms
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/cas/?query=w4m>

introvert's delight

~~~
curi
win. ty.

edit: this is interesting too: <http://www.fastseduction.com/>

~~~
kyro
If you want to know anything about that, just email me. I've read extensively
on that subject. :P

~~~
altano
Wow this site is awesome:

"FastSeduction.com is the Center of the Seduction Universe(TM), your Get Laid
Portal(TM)."

~~~
dmoney
I believe this sort of thing was originated by Speed Seduction
(<http://www.speedseduction.net/>) which is is based on NLP
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-linguistic_programming>).

edit: no it wasn't: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seduction_community>

------
ericb
Went to a Greek-food dinner party with karaoke, now I'm working on my current
project, a hosted website load testing solution. The site prototype (but not
the app) is up, at: <http://www.testomatix.com>. Edit: also rocking out with
Pandora while I work. I really like pandora.

------
aston
Just saw a movie. Awesome intravert sport, movie watching. Except for the
whole leaving the house thing...

Seeing Cloverfield makes me glad I just moved from NYC.

~~~
ericb
Was Cloverfield any good?

~~~
immad
yes, surprisingly good

------
tjr
Watched "The Terminal" on television, along with what seemed like a good hour
of mostly-prescription-drug commercials. Sorted through some digital photos.
Cleaning some no-longer-interesting files off of my iPod.

Saturday night tends to be a night off, which I think is a good thing.

------
rnesh
I'm going to a party for a little while, then coming home to work on my
startup until the sun comes up.

~~~
imsteve
same

------
paulhart
Thinking about the current development-related issues with my startup -
handling the exponential relationships between members of a social network.

I'll probably just flake out and store each relationship in a join table ;)

------
watmough
Ate some haggis for Burns Night, read some poetry, drank some beers, then some
Glenfiddich fine single malt, then continued to work on prototyping a business
application I'm working on.

I'm leveraging the Clojure Lisp, and along with NetBeans 6.0 for GUI design,
and TextMate for editing code, it's definitely the most productive language
I've ever worked in.

The neatest thing is that that same code runs unchanged on OS X and Windows
XP, since Clojure runs on the JVM. (v 1.5 for those of us with Leopard, that
is.)

------
kirubakaran
If I may make a suggestion, chasing a woman has much higher ROI than chasing
women.

And, of course, you can ask her in bed if "the big switch from Edison" is
worth reading.

~~~
mixmax
You will get the best ROI by managing your portfolio correctly. By all means
make a close on the deals that are ready for it. But equally important - make
sure your pipeline is full and has a steady inflow of potential deals.

:-)

------
neil_cauldwell
I got back from my first band practice in six years, did XHTML/CSS till I was
falling asleep at my desk, and hit the sack at 10pm - which is earlier than
normal. Ended-up waking around 5 a.m., so made a venti size latte and caught
up with the ever-faithful RSS overload.

------
carpal
Sitting in the San Francisco airport because it is snowing in Atlanta.

------
nostrademons
Worked on my startup. Finished a whole Javascript UI widget.

------
davidw
Went out with some guests from Italy. Still angry that Austria hasn't followed
the rest of Europe and banned smoking, at the very least in restaurants.

------
ardit33
some art show, and then maybe some drinking (in sf)

------
ivan
That's a pity it's Sunday morning here already :)

------
jbischke
building edufire.com (next generation language learning service). :)

------
jward
Birthday party at a pub until 4am. Much drinking and delight.

------
sama
SLEEPING

------
marionogueira
I was reading "Weaving the Web", by Tim Bernes-Lee.

------
cmars232
Found out how to rip mp3s out of flv movies.

------
slashcom
I went to a local rock show.

------
nextmoveone
going to the metreon in SF.

------
doubleplus
learning JavaScript

------
ptn
my cousin married

